# New bid to Commercial



## MC Hammer (Aug 26, 2008)

hey all,

I just bid out a thrift store, 14,000 sf with 20 foot walls. Including the ceilings and the walls (walls are actually half since the is so much shelving and windows) and paint, I bid the job at $15,000.

Did I just screw myself?


----------



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

uh oh


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

MC Hammer said:


> Did I just screw myself?


Probably. :yes:


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

MC Hammer said:


> hey all,
> 
> I just bid out a thrift store, 14,000 sf with 20 foot walls. Including the ceilings and the walls (walls are actually half since the is so much shelving and windows) and paint, I bid the job at $15,000.
> 
> Did I just screw myself?


Can you post a copy of the blue prints and some pictures of the space? That would really help us.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

My-my-my-my music hits me so hard makes me say oh my Lord
Thank you for blessing me with a mind to rhyme and two hyped feet
It feels good when you know you're down
A superdope homeboy from the Oaktown
And I'm known as such
And this is a beat uh u can't touch


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> My-my-my-my music hits me so hard makes me say oh my Lord
> Thank you for blessing me with a mind to rhyme and two hyped feet
> It feels good when you know you're down
> A superdope homeboy from the Oaktown
> ...


 




can't touch this

da da dadunt

dunt dunt

dunt dunt


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I told you homeboy u can't touch this
Yeah that's how we're livin' and you know u can't touch this
Look in my eyes man u can't touch this
You know let me bust the funky lyrics u can't touch this

Fresh new kicks and pants
You got it like that now you know you wanna dance
So move out of your seat
And get a fly girl and catch this beat
While it's rollin' hold on pump a little bit
And let me know it's going on like that like that
Cold on a mission so pull on back
Let 'em know that you're too much
And this is a beat uh u can't touch

Yo I told you u can't touch this
Why you standing there man u can't touch this
Yo sound the bells school is in sucker u can't touch this

Give me a song or rhythm
Making 'em sweat that's what I'm giving 'em
Now they know when you talk about the Hammer
You talk about a show that's hyped and tight
Singers are sweatin' so pass them a mic
Or a tape to learn what it's gonna take
And now he's gonna burn
The charts legit either work hard
Or you might as well quit

That's word because you know
U can't touch this (oh-oh oh oh-oh-oh) (x2)
Break it down
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh oh-oh) (x4)
Stop Hammer time

Go with the flow in a spin if you can't move to this
Then you probably are dead
So wave your hands in the air
Bust throught the moves run your fingers through your hair
This is it for a winner
Dance to this and you're gonna get thinner
Move slide your rump
Just for a minute let's all do the bump
Bump bump bump yeah

U can't touch this
Look man u can't touch this
You'll probably get hyped boy
'Cause you know you can't u can't touch this
Ring the bell school's back in break it down
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) (x4)
Stop Hammer time
(Oh-oh oh oh oh-oh-oh) (x2)
(Oh-oh oh-oh oh-oh oh-oh)
(Oh-oh oh oh oh-oh-oh) u can't touch this (x3)
(Oh-oh oh oh oh-oh-oh) break it down
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh) (x2)
Stop Hammer time

Every time you see me that Hammer's just so hype
I'm dope on the floor and I'm magic on the mic
Now why would I ever stop doing this
With others makin' records that just don't hit
I toured around the world from London to the BAY
It's Hammer go Hammer
mc hammer yo hammer and the rest can go and play

U can't touch this (oh-oh oh oh oh-oh-oh) (x2)
U can't touch this (oh-oh oh-oh-oh)
Yeah u can't touch this
I told you u can't touch this (oh-oh oh-oh-oh)
Too hype can't touch this
Get me outta here u can't touch this
(Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

MC Hammer said:


> hey all,
> 
> I just bid out a thrift store, 14,000 sf with 20 foot walls. Including the ceilings and the walls (walls are actually half since the is so much shelving and windows) and paint, I bid the job at $15,000.
> 
> Did I just screw myself?


Is "Thrift Store" the name of a new race horse?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I told you homeboy u can't touch this
> Yeah that's how we're livin' and you know u can't touch this
> Look in my eyes man u can't touch this
> You know let me bust the funky lyrics u can't touch this
> ...


 
Sad thing is that I bet you actually remembered all of those lyrics


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

There could be a few sets of hammer pants in my closet.


----------

